# Cable Trolley



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

How much is a "little bit"? 

There's a pretty cheap trolly fitting that runs inside of a piece of Kindorf. I think they're about 15 bucks a pop. I used some a long time ago. Pretty slick. Just gotta put stop bolts in each end of the Kindorf.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

http://store.gsfasteners.com/unistr...-wacetal-p-2954.html?currency=USD&language=en


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

like this 








http://www.mcmaster.com/#air-hose-festoon-systems/=bqhrx6


or this 










http://www.mcmaster.com/#plastic-pulleys/=bqhsyp

6235K62Nylon Flat-Belt Idler Pulley 3/8" Bore, 1-3/8" Belt Width, 2.07" ODIn stock at $9.55 Each

Ive used both


----------

